# Delaware Monster! (possible new state record)



## winchestersx3 (Feb 3, 2010)

I know there there is hardly any hunters from delaware on here but check out this monster killed with a bow!!!!


----------



## sdgoosehunter16 (Sep 22, 2009)

:sniper:                         
I would for sure have a beer to that beast!!!!! :beer: :beer: and also rock out to some classic rock!!!!! :rock:


----------

